# E46 steptronic performance



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bavarian said:


> My convertor bites in at about 1000RPM usually. If I am in 1st gear though, it bites in immediately. The torque convertor DOES LOCK UP AT AROUND 70MPH - nothing wrong with your car there.
> 
> For comparison's sake...my car is a 2002 330i which was built in March of 2002.
> 
> *EDIT: By the way Georgy, are you Bulgarian by chance (judging by the name)?*


Nah - Canadian actually - but thank you for your feedback! That's exactly what I wanted to hear from another E46 3.0 user. (that it's normal).

Now if I can only solve this lead foot thing ... 

G


----------



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

jk330i said:


> What do you mean by this? Please explain what this lock up is.


Torque lock up is when the the torque convertor(TC) "locks up" the wheels and the engine rpms. You can check this by releasing and then moderately accelerating (avoid kickdown) the pedal. The tach(engine speed) on the car should remain "solidly" locked in to the vehicle speed as in a manual transmission. Try this at 60 and then at 75 and you'll see what I mean. At 65, the tranny will let the engine "flex", while at 75 - it'll feel like a 5/6-speed - rock solid "locked on".

Once you understand the phenomenon - try again and let me know what speed you achieve this at in your car. It's a 330i I assume - like mine.

Torque lock up means the drivetrain is at max efficiency (0 slippage). It it keeps temps down in the TC and improves trottle response to rear wheels. One argument against trottle response is that rpms of the engine will be lower on a given acceleration "request" (and so is engine torque/hp as well). If the engine is allowed to flex - it will operate at a higher RPM where there's more torque.

G


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> My convertor bites in at about 1000RPM usually. If I am in 1st gear though, it bites in immediately. The torque convertor DOES LOCK UP AT AROUND 70MPH - nothing wrong with your car there.
> 
> For comparison's sake...my car is a 2002 330i which was built in March of 2002.
> 
> *EDIT: By the way Georgy, are you Bulgarian by chance (judging by the name)?*


Are you sure Canadian cars get the GM 'box? Or are Canadian cars more closely related to European cars in terms of the base build?

I note that Canada gets the 320i, which AFAIK is built only with the ZF 5-speeder if automatic transmission is specified...


----------



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> Are you sure Canadian cars get the GM 'box? Or are Canadian cars more closely related to European cars in terms of the base build?
> 
> I note that Canada gets the 320i, which AFAIK is built only with the ZF 5-speeder if automatic transmission is specified...


Actually I'm a Canadian living and driving in the US - I'm driving a US spec car. You asked me where I was from - so I told you. The car is a straight up US spec. automobile.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> ...
> 
> *EDIT: By the way Georgy, are you Bulgarian by chance (judging by the name)?*


Speaking of that - I am Bulgarian, accidentally  
How did you know about the name?


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

st_o_p said:


> Speaking of that - I am Bulgarian, accidentally
> How did you know about the name?


Well, I know many friends whose names are "Georgy" who are from BG. It's like "Sveti Georgy", you know? I am a Bulgarian, living in Canada.

Also the member "3C" is Bulgarian, but I think he lives in SF or LA.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Someone in the know will have to confirm or correct me, but I read somewhere that when starting in normal "D" mode, the transmission is in 2nd gear and not 1st. However, when you start in the "S" mode, the transmission kicks down to 1st, giving better pickup performance. If this is true, could it explain what you are experiencing? :dunno:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

AndDown said:


> Someone in the know will have to confirm or correct me, but I read somewhere that when starting in normal "D" mode, the transmission is in 2nd gear and not 1st. However, when you start in the "S" mode, the transmission kicks down to 1st, giving better pickup performance. If this is true, could it explain what you are experiencing? :dunno:


Well, upon delivery, the vehicle DOES start on 2nd in D. However, over time...if the adaptive tranny learns a more aggressive habit of accelerating, even in D, it will start in 1st (as my car has started doing).

In any case, S mode starts you on 1st.

Even if your car has not been "taught" to start on 1st in D mode, if you press the gas pedal beyond the resistance point, it will kickdown to 1st.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> Well, upon delivery, the vehicle DOES start on 2nd in D. However, over time...if the adaptive tranny learns a more aggressive habit of accelerating, even in D, it will start in 1st (as my car has started doing).
> 
> In any case, S mode starts you on 1st.
> 
> Even if your car has not been "taught" to start on 1st in D mode, if you press the gas pedal beyond the resistance point, it will kickdown to 1st.


How can you tell whether it's starting in 1st or 2nd?


----------

